# Feeling contractions in just your cervix



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I felt them only in my cervix until I got the urge to push. It was really really painful! I've always felt them all over my uterus before, like I could feel the muscles working. This was a much shorter labor compared with the first 2.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

YES! Mine were like that this time (yesterday







) They were horrible. Completely different feeling than contractions during my first labor.
I think it was because she was in a weird position (she came out with an elbow up.)


----------



## camprunner (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine were like this with my first baby (I think) and I thought it was wonderful! For a long time it felt just like my cervix was stretching like a rubber band. When I got to 5 cm it did hurt a little but as long as I kept moving, it wasn't so bad (the nurse kept calmly suggesting that I "walk instead of run" as I ran laps around my hospital room). Later in labor I found the toilet and it felt great! I told dh I was going to have the baby on the toilet and I would have had they not forced me to move. I birthed squatting because I was unable to get "comfortable" on the bed.

The second one, I had some back labor and I much prefer the cervical contractions and in fact was hoping for that this time until I read how painful they were....


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

so how long would you say your labors were (not counting second stage)?


----------



## camprunner (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd had a few very light contractions starting two days before for an hour or two at a time as close as 10 mins. apart but they were barely noticable. I count labor as starting when my water broke at 10pm and I think I started pushing at 5am the next morning (she was born at 5:33am).

The contractions got somewhat painful at around 1am if that helps. So 4 hours of actual pain before pushing.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

From the time the contractions became painful, mine was about 22 hours.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Mine are always like this. I was told a few times i wasn't in labour with #1 due to the pain only being at the cervix, i've never felt fundal sensations at all.

My labours were 1hr24 + 5mins pushing with DD1 and

55mins + 6mins pushing with DD2.

I have prodromal labour for a number of hours before then, but i can still sleep, eat and talk during it, so it's not real labour to me.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

holy cow Bec! That must be intense!

So Changing blew my theory of the extreme pain being related the speed of labor...


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish.







I had prodromal labor for about 4 days before contractions got painful as well.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I had something similar this time. The contrx were focused low (maybe cervix). It was much more painful then my first birth when i felt it more all over. My first was shorter actually and still very intense and fast. I think this 2nd one was worse because of his size and perhaps slightly positioned wrong.


----------

